# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  Should conservatives convert to Islam?

## TLSG

Lately, I've been beginning to wonder if conservatives/right-wingers would be better off converting to Islam and getting away from the corrupt Judeo-Christian power structure that has been enabling everything we regularly complain about (especially race and gender issues).

From what I can tell, Islamic societies don't have this problem. They are very socially conservative, and are allowed to practice their religion and customs undisturbed.

As for Christianity, I feel it is ineffective at countering the chaos and insanity of the Marxist left. The way I see it, conservatism is at a crossroads, and in order to survive the trials and challenges of this woke, Satanic New World Order-- the darkest chapter in recent times-- it needs to reject the Judeo-Christian conventions of the antiquated two-party system and embrace an institution that has kept its traditions reasonably intact since its inception.

I don't claim to be a Muslim myself, but lately, I have been giving it serious thought, because the problems we face today are not just a political problem, but a spiritual one as well. Conservatives need a new religious foundation, and I feel Christianity is too inadequate for the task.

----------

Knightkore (03-31-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

duped

----------

Mr. Claws (03-31-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Lately, I've been beginning to wonder if conservatives/right-wingers would be better off converting to Islam and getting away from the corrupt Judeo-Christian power structure that has been enabling everything we regularly complain about (especially race and gender issues).
> 
> From what I can tell, Islamic societies don't have this problem. They are very socially conservative, and are allowed to practice their religion and customs undisturbed.
> 
> As for Christianity, I feel it is ineffective at countering the chaos and insanity of the Marxist left. The way I see it, conservatism is at a crossroads, and in order to survive the trials and challenges of this woke, Satanic New World Order-- the darkest chapter in recent times-- it needs to reject the Judeo-Christian conventions of the antiquated two-party system and embrace an institution that has kept its traditions reasonably intact since its inception.
> 
> I don't claim to be a Muslim myself, but lately, I have been giving it serious thought, because the problems we face today are not just a political problem, but a spiritual one as well. Conservatives need a new religious foundation, and I feel Christianity is too inadequate for the task.


Ridiculous assertion. Why don't you consider Orthodox Judaism. Go see you local Chabad chapter.  :Cool20:  

Here let me help you: 
https://www.mapquest.com/search/resu...162103&index=0

----------

Mr. Claws (03-31-2022),OneDumbBlonde (03-31-2022),Swedgin (06-22-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

The prohibition against alcohol negates it for me, there's enough nanny-ism as there is, and why go to a system where religion IS the state? History shows how that pans out, NO THANKS. The Founders created a secular state with religious freedom for a reason.

----------

donttread (04-02-2022),Hillofbeans (04-03-2022),MAT49 (06-23-2022),OneDumbBlonde (03-31-2022),Quark (03-31-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> Ridiculous assertion. Why don't you consider Orthodox Judaism. Go see you local Chabad chapter.


Why is Orthodox Judaism a superior superstructure to any form of Islam?

----------


## Authentic

> The prohibition against alcohol negates it for me, there's enough nanny-ism as there is, and why go to a system where religion IS the state? History shows how that pans out, NO THANKS. The Founders created a secular state with religious freedom for a reason.


The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints have struck a good balance. 

In the Mormon Belt, Mormonism permeates the culture but is not actually the state.

Conservatives could adopt Islam and build communities in the same manner.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Why is Orthodox Judaism a superior superstructure to any form of Islam?


They are conservative and they go back to the root of the 3 religions religions. Christianity sought to replace Judaism and Islam sought to replace Judaism and Christianity. Go back to the origin.

Oh..... and besides....... they don't ban alcohol.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Mr. Claws (03-31-2022),Quark (03-31-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> The Mormons have struck a good balance. 
> 
> In the Mormon Belt, LDS permeates the culture but is not actually the state.
> 
> Conservatives could adopt Islam and build communities in the same manner.



Been there .....done that..... no. They are full of shit.

----------

Brat (04-01-2022),Mr. Claws (03-31-2022),old dog (03-31-2022)

----------


## Gator Monroe

I'm happy with Judaism but thanx anyhoo

----------


## Authentic

Conservatives could also try building an enclave in the Brazilian rainforest.

----------


## Canadianeye

Maybe the Naked Communist?

----------


## Wildrose

> Lately, I've been beginning to wonder if conservatives/right-wingers would be better off converting to Islam and getting away from the corrupt Judeo-Christian power structure that has been enabling everything we regularly complain about (especially race and gender issues).
> 
> From what I can tell, Islamic societies don't have this problem. They are very socially conservative, and are allowed to practice their religion and customs undisturbed.
> 
> As for Christianity, I feel it is ineffective at countering the chaos and insanity of the Marxist left. The way I see it, conservatism is at a crossroads, and in order to survive the trials and challenges of this woke, Satanic New World Order-- the darkest chapter in recent times-- it needs to reject the Judeo-Christian conventions of the antiquated two-party system and embrace an institution that has kept its traditions reasonably intact since its inception.
> 
> I don't claim to be a Muslim myself, but lately, I have been giving it serious thought, because the problems we face today are not just a political problem, but a spiritual one as well. Conservatives need a new religious foundation, and I feel Christianity is too inadequate for the task.


Not just no but hell no.

Turning your back on Christ to achieve some sort of social revolution would put you in the fast lane to hell.

----------

Swedgin (06-22-2022)

----------


## Swedgin

No.

My God is a a good deal more important to me, than my politics or my government.

And, a bit of unasked advice:  Don't choose a religion, based on politics.  

That's just not what it is all about.

----------

foggy (06-25-2022),Knightkore (06-22-2022)

----------

